

Our favorite node.js modules - cjm
http://nodeup.com/nineteen

======
cjm
request - <https://github.com/mikeal/request>

jsontool - <https://github.com/trentm/json>

mocha - <https://github.com/visionmedia/mocha>

stream - <http://nodejs.org/api/stream.html>

txn - <https://github.com/iriscouch/txn>

follow - <https://github.com/iriscouch/follow>

browserify - <https://github.com/substack/node-browserify>

fleet - <https://github.com/substack/fleet>

seaport - <https://github.com/substack/seaport>

underscore - <https://github.com/documentcloud/underscore>

node_redis - <https://github.com/mranney/node_redis>

node-gyp - <https://github.com/TooTallNate/node-gyp>

cookies - <https://github.com/jed/cookies>

node-falafel - <http://github.com/substack/node-falafel>

routes - <https://github.com/aaronblohowiak/routes.js>

negotiator - <https://github.com/federomero/negotiator>

marked - <https://github.com/chjj/marked>

JSONStream - <https://github.com/dominictarr/JSONStream>

tap - <https://github.com/isaacs/node-tap>

event-stream - <https://github.com/dominictarr/event-stream>

~~~
iusable
Know some of them, but others were brand new - thanks. Wonder if I should do a
follow-up blog post with more details than just a list of links.

~~~
cjm
That would be great, tweet @nodeup if you do.

